# Do I stand a chance? Need advise/direction



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Evening all.

Not sure if this is the right place to post so feel free to move the post as you please.

Some people maybe aware if the recognise my username that I have had a difficult year with my car.

Now during the course of ownership so far hasn't been great as the car was poorly prepared to start with. Then jobs that were meant to be done didn't and job that dis get done had to be corrected time and time again.

It a gone that far I have had to go to headquarters to try and get things sorted. all they did was basically repeat what the director of this Ford main dealer said to me. 

Cut story short my car went in for warranty work and when I went to collect my car I found damage to three out of four alloys. They had been scored by something I don't know what. So I reported it as those marks WERE NOT there when I handed it to them. I washed the car the day before and also looked at the car before I handed it to them for maintenance to be carried out. 

Because the damage was done on their turf ( well they are saying it didn't happen) they are not accepting liability and not prepared to do anything.

I'm so hacked off I dont want the car anymore because of what I have been though. I can't get rid of it because I have it for four years to pay it off. 

So I'm thinking about taking them to a claims court of some description to get my car either rectified as in bits that are still outstanding done or get the car gone and dept cleared. Not ideal but I can't bare driving it anymore.

But would I be able to write to general motors and complain to them about it first before taking legal action?

Can someone give me advise in what to do and how to it. I have never had this before and quite frankly I have had enough. 

I not looking for people who just say don't bother. If don't bother then reasoning would be nice.

I think I would stand a chance as I have a lot of evidence against them.

I don't want to put much more information on this post as it would take me a week to write it up.

I hope someone has a clue and can help me out. 

All the best.

Ryan


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dom Littlewood from the bbc go on his website or tweet him.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Christ I didn't think of that. Thank you. I have seen his programs before and think highly of him for what he does. 

Thanks for mentioning that.

Ryan


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Since the car is on finance, you should contact the finance company firstly. 

Explain the issues to them and they should help. It's technically their property when on finance and they should want to make sure it's ok.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Since the car is on finance, you should contact the finance company firstly.
> 
> Explain the issues to them and they should help. It's technically their property when on finance and they should want to make sure it's ok.


Oh right I see. I didn't think about speaking to them. It's something you don't think out that the fact the item you have purchased is not yours until all monies have been paid.

I speak to them tomorrow. And idea on what to say. Just everything that the car and myself have been though and damage caused ect ect and now wanting to give up ownership but without being out of pocket?

Many Thanks

Ryan


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Why would you contact General Motors, I thought it was a Mondeo you were having snags with?

I would get in touch with Ford customer service though.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I got a better response from a near identical situation when I asked Skoda UK for an official reply. The wouldn't help so I wanted that in writing. A week later whoever oversees it stopped the letter and told them to sort it without me going to court. Call their bluff and give them 2 weeks to reply.

I did have evidence to back me up though.


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

1. What exactly is wrong with the car, now, at this moment, apart from the alloys?

2. Regarding the alloy wheel damage, what physical evidence do you have that they damaged the alloys when it went in? Do you have a condition report from when you handed it over? Photos? If they're denying the claim for the alloys, you will need to prove that it was them who damaged them and saying
"I cleaned the car the day before and they were fine" will not be enough

3. I assume you bought it from a Vauxhall dealer if you're complaining to GM? This will likely get you nowhere as it's not a GM car. Speak to the Dealer Principle

4. Speaking to your finance company will be futile unless there's something fundamentally wrong with the car at this time (i.e not fit for purpose) which is making you want to reject it. From your post, I suspect this is not the case.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Are their mechanical issues as well as cosmetic issues ? As pointed out above how can you physically prove the cosmetic damage was done while in their care, when did you notice it and how long after did you inform them of it ?

With regards to the finance have you requested a settlement figure ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

seems a bit extreme you want to reject a whole car for some marks on the alloys, 

hell , if everyone who vistited quik fit did that, there would be a lot of cars sat in a reject compound somewhere :lol:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Are their mechanical issues as well as cosmetic issues ? As pointed out above how can you physically prove the cosmetic damage was done while in their care, when did you notice it and how long after did you inform them of it ?
> 
> With regards to the finance have you requested a settlement figure ?


There is no issues with the car mechanically.

I take a lot of pictures so I have those at hand.

And noticed the damage without 30secknds of having the keyfob in my hand

And I do have a settlement figure also.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

zedfourroadster said:


> seems a bit extreme you want to reject a whole car for some marks on the alloys,
> 
> hell , if everyone who vistited quik fit did that, there would be a lot of cars sat in a reject compound somewhere


It's not just those thought it's the whole experience I ha e had with the car. you should read my project thread with this car and then you'll see why.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

pencil said:


> 1. What exactly is wrong with the car, now, at this moment, apart from the alloys?
> 
> 2. Regarding the alloy wheel damage, what physical evidence do you have that they damaged the alloys when it went in? Do you have a condition report from when you handed it over? Photos? If they're denying the claim for the alloys, you will need to prove that it was them who damaged them and saying
> "I cleaned the car the day before and they were fine" will not be enough
> ...


I wasn't too sure who owns Ford and thought it was general motors owned them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

I can appreciate what your saying, i'm only talking from their side of the fence so to speak, the car is fixed and asside some marks on the alloys it is in fit useable condition as far as i'm aware? Unless i've missed something?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

ardandy said:


> I got a better response from a near identical situation when I asked Skoda UK for an official reply. The wouldn't help so I wanted that in writing. A week later whoever oversees it stopped the letter and told them to sort it without me going to court. Call their bluff and give them 2 weeks to reply.
> 
> I did have evidence to back me up though.


I have evidence since day one of having the car. having g to send back the car time and time again to fix bodge jobs. Pictures speak a thousand words and in my case a whole lot more.

I called the customer services and being warned before hand that there about as useless as a chocolate teapot. And they are useless.basically just forwarding messages back and forth which I had already heard from director himself so it was just going around in circles.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

zedfourroadster said:


> I can appreciate what your saying, i'm only talking from their side of the fence so to speak, the car is fixed and asside some marks on the alloys it is in fit useable condition as far as i'm aware? Unless i've missed something?


Oh yeah car is solid. it's me not bein g thorough but there is too much information to list.

I love the car but I hate it because its a constant reminder on how much of a pain it was getting anything down and constant emails and phone calls and all sorts. I threatened them before about taking it to their ha nd they did something about the car but because I was so annoyed about the bodge they attempted to sort out I just took the car away because I felt like running the body shop manager over in it.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

zedfourroadster said:


> I can appreciate what your saying, i'm only talking from their side of the fence so to speak, the car is fixed and asside some marks on the alloys it is in fit useable condition as far as i'm aware? Unless i've missed something?


whilst that maybe the case, id love to see if they damaged your car you turn around and say the same, not taking sides and agree proving it is where ultimately the result will come from (unless they buckle and say they will contrubute would you acceot that?)


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

If it's just the alloys that are scratched get a refurb and move on. Life's to short to try and get companies to sort stuff out. None seem to give a monkeys now and it will only get you down.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

alan hanson said:


> whilst that maybe the case, id love to see if they damaged your car you turn around and say the same, not taking sides and agree proving it is where ultimately the result will come from (unless they buckle and say they will contrubute would you acceot that?)


i'm trying to be as helpful as i can to the OP, no need to bring me into it? Just want to be realistic and forthcoming in my response, nothing to do with me :speechles


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Ryan
Take them the most recent photos you have showing the wheels in their 'prior' condition dated and with electronic files available at their request.

Did you tell them they have marked them as soon as you picked it back up mate?
I know you said you noticed it 30secs after getting your key back, but how long to tell them?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I told them they were mint not a single mark on them and I reported it to the guy who handed the key back to me within 30seconds as the car was parked right outside. I only noticed this because I was taking my wheels off by push bike and happened to put the wheels next to the alloys and that's when I noticed and reported it straight away.


I took them to Lepsons and they paid for it because it took them three times to paint them with no succession so I said I'll get a quote and you pay for them and that was that. 

I have nursed those alloys since being fitted. I sealed them before being fitted and I take a lot of care in keeping on top of my car which now seems to be a pointless exercise and you can't have anything decent without something or someone ruin it for you.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> If it's just the alloys that are scratched get a refurb and move on. Life's to short to try and get companies to sort stuff out. None seem to give a monkeys now and it will only get you down.


I know they don't give a monkeys because they have banned me from taking my car or any car with my name on it to them.

It's nice to think that I could just go and spend 350 on a powder coat refurb. Why should I fix someone else's damage out of my own pocket.

I know for sure that's what is going to happen but I'm not just going to bury the hatchet and move on. I've been through enough with this car having also rats of cosmetic issues which were meant to be sorted or been damaged.

When the car when in for the wheel refurb with them second time round the managed to bend one side skirt and damage the sills in all for corners.

I know it was them because I was under the car cleaning the underside and then when I saw the car with the damaged skirt I checked the underside and the sills were all split and no dirt was in them showing shiny metal. If it was like that for a while then that would be all dulled up with dirt grease ect. That took a lot of arguing to get that done.

So it's not as easy as give up and move on because I'm not like that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

footfistart said:


> I know they don't give a monkeys because they have banned me from taking my car or any car with my name on it to them.
> 
> So it's not as easy as give up and move on because I'm not like that.


mate, i think you need to let this one slide, your gonna end up giving yourself a heart attack or at least high blood pressure! Just let it go man!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

footfistart said:


> I know they don't give a monkeys because they have banned me from taking my car or any car with my name on it to them.
> 
> It's nice to think that I could just go and spend 350 on a powder coat refurb. Why should I fix someone else's damage out of my own pocket.
> 
> ...


Seems like you have had a fair few issues with them. £350 seems a lot for a powdercoat, i was quoted £40 a wheel but that may have been a mates rate. I really would give in now, i know how you feel but its not worth the aggro it really isnt.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kiashuma said:


> Seems like you have had a fair few issues with them. £350 seems a lot for a powdercoat, i was quoted £40 a wheel but that may have been a mates rate. I really would give in now, i know how you feel but its not worth the aggro it really isnt.


A lot of places charge £80-90 per wheel for a big diameter wheel.

If a garage damaged my car, I'd stand up to them. There is a way to go about it though and not go bananas.

I'm not understand the opinion just to walk away and soak up the cost yourself if the garage has damaged his car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

Kerr said:


> A lot of places charge £80-90 per wheel for a big diameter wheel.
> 
> If a garage damaged my car, I'd stand up to them. There is a way to go about it though and not go bananas.
> 
> I'm not understand the opinion just to walk away and soak up the cost yourself if the garage has damaged his car.


By the sounds of it the op hasn't just left without a fight having Being banned from the premises


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Document all the issues you have and how much time and expense you have had to get them fixed.

Send them a letter before action asking for them to cover the costs of your time and expenses otherwise you will take them to the small claims court.

You don't need to prove 100% in a small claims court as I understand it just that the proof is in your favour. I would add the cost of the refurb to this if I were you.

Good luck - check out money saving expert, lots of info on going to the small claims court.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

zedfourroadster said:


> By the sounds of it the op hasn't just left without a fight having Being banned from the premises


He only said that after he was advised to walk away.

I'm not welcome at Arnold Clark. I never once overstepped the mark in my dealings with them.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Juke_Fan said:


> Document all the issues you have and how much time and expense you have had to get them fixed.
> 
> Send them a letter before action asking for them to cover the costs of your time and expenses otherwise you will take them to the small claims court.
> 
> ...


I've been documenting all issues ibhave had and there fixes. The only good things I had done was when the bent my sideskirt, they replaced that and when the ruined the sills they repaired them. Oh and they took a chunk of rubber out of one of my tyres so they replaced one. Other than that its been bodge jobs.

Customer relations have been crap. I think I'll ring them back up, tell them I've been banned which is now a big inconvenience to me even though Id said ill never come back but besides the point and see what they say. I'll ask for a letter in writing that they are not going to help me then I'll start getting quotes from body repair centres and see how that goes down.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Kerr said:


> A lot of places charge £80-90 per wheel for a big diameter wheel.
> 
> If a garage damaged my car, I'd stand up to them. There is a way to go about it though and not go bananas.
> 
> I'm not understand the opinion just to walk away and soak up the cost yourself if the garage has damaged his car.


I went to Lepsons and my alloys are 18" so they fetch a higher price for refurbishment.

I'm standing up. Even if I don't get anything and eventually give up. I won't go down without a fight even if I have to give then a few @#$%, &%$##@ then I will. If I dont get anything then there a no point going quietly you may as well go crashing g out taking bits with you for a bit of pay back.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you go in cursing and swearing they are less likely to help you. 

Getting angry doesn't get you action, it just makes people angry with you.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Kerr said:


> If you go in cursing and swearing they are less likely to help you.
> 
> Getting angry doesn't get you action, it just makes people angry with you.


It would be last thing i would do anyways. Yeah it doesn't get you anywhere but my God I do feel like do it all the time.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

What was the warranty work?
We're wheels removed for said work?
Mileage when you dropped it off vs mileage when you got back in? Has it been driven off premises


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

possul said:


> What was the warranty work?
> We're wheels removed for said work?
> Mileage when you dropped it off vs mileage when you got back in? Has it been driven off premises


Warranty work was a fuel sender and to investigate squeaking suspension.

I doubt wheels were removed as the fuel tank had to come out.

Car was driven but not sure how far and if it went off the premises.

Mileage I do not know how much it had before and after as I didn't know this was going to be the outcome.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Wheels could of definitely been removed for noisy suspensionany way you can check, locking wheel nut key moved position in car or anything like that.
Were are the marks? Like kerb damage or possible from a socket.
Could they get damaged from dropping them face side down?

Unless you can proof it as said you will struggle but good luck anyway


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

It's a case of recording,documenting,photgraphing all facts, dates, issues, communications.

Otherwise it's all down to he said, they said, I said, they did, I did etc. One big circle and everyone getting upset.

And all of that has to be done without a personal emotion coming into it. Even things like recording mileage every time and even as far as a vehicle condition sheet which you ask them to look at prior to any further work being done. In the very same way they ask you to sign a vehicle return sheet. All parties know where they stand.

May appear a bit dramatic but it covers each other.

Sounds like your not having a fun time but documentation/dates/times/facts is the key as that is your armour should you require it.

Good luck with it.

J


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread so don't know where we're up to.

I've found that if a garage is playing hard ball, asking for their full address for Court proceedings seems to change their attitude. Some might try to push back, but when they find out what I do for a living they usually get more reasonable.

I'm more of the type that isn't so much interested in talking about something as just getting things done in the quickest/easiest way so when I've had issues I set out what I want done and then threaten a small claim through the county court if they don't want to act reasonably. I'm not unreasonable about it though, just calm and fair with what I want rectifying.

If they're stating that they're not prepared to cover the cost of the damage to the wheels, then I'd just bat on with a claim form. Problem is evidence I guess, you should always document everything, get them to check the car over for damage when you drop it off etc or even take pictures.

The small claims process is actually very easy if you have to go down that route, but I'd imagine that they're just playing hard ball with you.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I will reply to you all individually but I have constructed an email I would like to send to Ford before I take this any further.

I have structured it the best I can but if you could please read through and suggest changes to make it as formal as possible that would be much appreciated. It might be a bit all over the place as I was typing what I was thinking.

It's a bit of a read.


Hello there,


So what more can I say as above. You (not you personally but Ford) have basically banned me from bringing my car or any other car with my name on it to your enterprise to have any work or anything of the sort done. This has stemmed me asking a simple question of do not wash my car which happened. So to make it easier I bought that sign purely for this reason. And also me just writing a simple list of problems which I had to help your techs out and you have to go and treat the car by parking out the front so no one goes near it ect ect. I didn't ask for that. I just asked for the work to be carried out. You/Ford made the assumption that I wanted that to happen. All I wanted was for the work to be done and the car not to be washed as it has a ceramic coating on and the products that your scratch and shine service use are not oh neutral and this would deteriorate my coating. It took a lot of time, care and effort to apply that.

As you said before you made 'investigations' basically word and mouth you didn't not mention once that you asked your car cleaners. As the car was washed despite I made all the intentions to make it as obvious as possible not to wash it, it was still washed. So as you claim to have not done the damage ect ect it and not intrested in doing anything about it. well it wouldn't suprise me if they did it. the state that some cars look like when done......

Me being banned Should never have come to that. Just think it was an easy way out for you because you don't like picky people and catching you out when things are wrong and don't know how to act with best intentions. How very disappointing that a company that you could do that to a customer. If jobs or people actually listened and did what they were told to do properly in the first place then we most certainly wouldn't be having this conversation.

I cannot explain or even find any words on the experience I have had with Ford!!


I'm not impressed at all. To be honest I haven't been impressed since day one!

Yes I am picky by nature but it wasn't just a one off bad job on my car was it? You know it and so do I and thats no lie. If it was your car then I think you would be just as annoyed as I am. Time after time after time I had to keep coming back to get things rectified.

Not on really at all is it?

Now you see why I went to headquarters to try and get things sorted. Turns out they are useless at helping me out. Basically all they did was just passing messages from one person to another. So hq talking to director saying the exact same thing I was told and then hq tell me stuff I already know. I could of done that myself. Waste of time and effort that was. Just one more thing to add to this ever growing complaints list.

I'm still not giving up. I'm going to complain further as I feel this last bit of the PROCESS I have been mistreat badly which I am very upset about. Not my fault you banned me. It's the fact you can't handle something when it gets out of control. Just like in my case. It's been nothing but bad news, finding errors and the car just receiving poor workmanship in general. What makes it worse was having to find work either not done at all which did happen, find errors or just not doing the job correctly as intended.

Because of What i have been through and I have had such a bad experience I am going to sell the car. I have no choice but too. I can't stand it. I hate looking at it, I hate driving it. I just hate it. I Should be enjoying this car and not thinking God I can't wait to be rid of this.

My rear bumper was never addressed which I didn't mention in previous emails and by the looks of things dismissed which you did say it would be looked at when car was in. Had no evidence what so ever of anything happening except word and mouth saying they have done their bit. What on earth does that mean?

Because the car is in an agreement I can't just back out of it. I can withdraw from it but it doesn't take me away from the purchase so unfortunately reading the aggreement it may have to go through you as technically the car isn't mine until the last payment on my behalf has been completed. So really I would need permission from the lender (barclays) but also the people who provided the goods.

The car needs to go as soon as. I can't bare it anymore. It's starting to really get to me. I've got a doctor's appointment next week for them to diagnose me/tell I have stress. That could have all sorts of implications. All thanks to ford.

Something seriously needs to be actioned and soon.

I think there are a few lessons to be learnt from this process.

For me is to never ever buy a Ford ever again.

And for you I think you should really consider taking pictures of owners cars, doing a damage chart report before hand or a pre maintenance inspection just so when the next picky or nuisance person as was called by your new customer relations guy you know how to handle it.

I would like a letter in writing to state that you are not wanting to rectify or admit what has happened.

I would like to have this with two working weeks.


I think I have been very fair in this message to you.


Unfortunately truth hurts and in most if not all cases the customer is right and you should do all you can to keep them sweet.


I hope to hear from you in the near future.


If you require me to come to your premises then there is no ways on God's earth I am comi g anywhere near the place for meetings or anything of the sort. Telephone and letters are more than adequate.


Many Thanks


Ryan barrimore


Sorry it's a bit of a read.

Ryan


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Had a quick scan through it, being blunt I wouldn't send it as is. This may seem harsh to hear but I think you need to give this email a cool down period, re-read it, and where necessary re-word it. It comes across very much as "I've thrown my toys out the pram" - I will state that I understand completely where you are at the moment.

Personally I would suggest that you think of writing it in a business style rather than in the heat of the moment i.e. take the anger out of the wording.

I noticed wee things like words have been capitalised where there is not reason to.

Take out going to the doctors, stating what you are going for will only hinder you if you progress this, they don't need to know this yet!

I'm fairly maxed out at the mo, but I will try to give it a proper look over later.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn’t bother sending that letter, it needs a cool down and a better format…it seems a bit of a rant. Your wanting to put formally across your displeasure, not a long rant.

If ford received that I think it would get filed in the bin.

Take some time to re-word it and youll get a better response.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Here you go. 

Please note that this was revised a LOT faster that I would normally write something like this, so it may not be 100% accurate. You also need to CC in Trading Standards (as noted at the bottom)

Any questions give me a shout :thumb:

Good Luck!

Dear Sir/Madam,


It has come to my attention that I have been prohibited from bringing my car or any other car with my name on it to your enterprise to have any work performed. 

This has stemmed from my request to not wash my car, which was unfortunately ignored. To reinforce my request I bought a “do not wash” sign purely for this reason. 

All I requested was for the work to be done and the car not to be washed as it has a ceramic coating applied to the paint and the products that are normally used in garages are not PH neutral and therefore may be detrimental to the coating.

As you have previously stated, you made investigations, which I surmise to be purely word of mouth. It was never stated that you had asked the valeters/cleaners as the car was washed despite all my requests to not wash it. You also claim that you are not responsible for the damage despite no damage being present prior to the car being in your care.

I cannot explain or even find any words for the customer experience I have received with Ford!

I hope you can understand why I went to headquarters to try and get this resolved. I refuse to allow this matter to rest and will be pursing this further with the relevant authorities/parties as the service I have received is totally unacceptable! Including (but not limited to) having to find work either not done at all, or to find errors on the completed job.

I now find myself in a position of having to sell that car due to experiences I have received from your company as these have tarnished what should have been an excellent purchase.

My rear bumper was also never addressed which I didn't mention in previous emails and which you advised would be looked at when car was in. I received no confirmation of anything happening except word of mouth saying “they have done their bit”. I am at a loss to what the last statement means..

Because the car is in an agreement I am unable to back away form the contract. I can withdraw from it but it doesn't take me away from the purchase so unfortunately reading the agreement it may have to go through yourselves as technically the car isn't mine until the last payment on my behalf has been completed.

I am now facing health relates issues due to the levels of stress as a result of my ongoing experiences with Ford.

I think there are a few lessons to be learnt from this process:

I think you should consider taking pictures of owners cars, doing a damage chart report beforehand or a pre-maintenance inspection to help mitigate a situation like this occurring in the future.

I would like a response in writing within two weeks to state that you are not wanting/willing to rectify or admit responsibility for what has happened.


I hope to hear from you in the near future.

Please note that all correspondence is to be in writing with Trading Standards copied in.

Many Thanks


Ryan Barrimore


----------



## The captain (Sep 25, 2015)

Not trying to be the grammar police here, but shouldn't it read 'word of mouth'?

Now realising that I've attempted to correct the moderator... don't delete me pleeeeeeaaassseeeeeee


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

The captain said:


> Not trying to be the grammar police here, but shouldn't it read 'word of mouth'?
> 
> Now realising that I've attempted to correct the moderator... don't delete me pleeeeeeaaassseeeeeee


lol nice spot mate :thumb:

Like I said I blasted through this as I'm currently working on other things so it is in no way the finished article but hopefully should/could be a starter for ten.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Please note that this was revised a LOT faster that I would normally write something like this, so it may not be 100% accurate. You also need to CC in Trading Standards (as noted at the bottom)
> 
> ...


Thank you so so much for this. My formal side isn't the best and can get confused in what to put.

You said about copying trading standards in. Where would I be able to find a good working email address for that?

I have just sent a message to Ford saying that I would like to request some information.

Hello there,

I hope this finds you well.

I am writing to you to request some information in writing as appose to email please.

Could you please send the following in letter form.

In the the previous email you sent me saying you are not willing to repair my alloys. So could I please have that in writing along with the information required below.

Please state the reasons why you are not repairing damage found whilst car was in maintenance.

Who you spoke to and what exact questions and answers were said.

A blank work sheet that tells the customer what work was carried out.*

Also state what prove you have do decline liability.

Full premises address, name and job title of the director of the franchise, yourself and the body shop manager please.

The letter may or will also require a signature and date signed.

I require this within ten working days please.

My mailing address:

I'm not putting that on here.

Then I hope to hear from you soon.

Then when I have this message drawn I'll email them. Unless you think it would be more formal to send them a letter? Or do you think an email would be better as a prove of receiving it ect ect?

Thank you so so much for this.

You are a star.

Ryan


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

possul said:


> Wheels could of definitely been removed for noisy suspensionany way you can check, locking wheel nut key moved position in car or anything like that.
> Were are the marks? Like kerb damage or possible from a socket.
> Could they get damaged from dropping them face side down?
> 
> Unless you can proof it as said you will struggle but good luck anyway


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

You'll need to speak to trading standards in person first, give them a phone and they will be able to help and give you best advice possible (for free) :thumb:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> You'll need to speak to trading standards in person first, give them a phone and they will be able to help and give you best advice possible (for free) :thumb:


For free that sounds good. is there just a genuine number to the switch board and then go from there or is there a specific department I need to speak to?
many thanks

Ryan


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

footfistart said:


> For free that sounds good. is there just a genuine number to the switch board and then go from there or is there a specific department I need to speak to?
> many thanks
> 
> Ryan


https://www.gov.uk/find-local-trading-standards-office

Should help a bit.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

My head is hurting and I'm at a loss as to what is actually happening or wanted ..... 

What Bouncer posted makes sense, so let's see if we can help you.

Where did you purchase the car from, 
What are the faults with the car.
Have they attempted to fix them
What was the outcome
Where any of the faults fixed or attempted to be fixed by the supplying dealer ?
Have you got times, dates and names of who you spoke to
Where any of the faults serious and stopped you using the car for the reason why it was purchased?
For damage incurred while I there possession is there any paperwork to prove its condition either before or after the attempted fix
Do you have copies of correspondence email, paperwork etc.

What do you want from all of this ?
Are you prepared to go to court and pay any costs incurred ?

In any complaint you need to be factual, providing documented evidence and be prepared for a long drawn out process. Yes you can take them to the small claims court but you need to have clear aims and objectives.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I bouht the car from Ford main dealer in Farnborough.

No hard faults but cosmetic faults which have all been bodged and need addressing correctly.

Yeah they attempted to fix them. Apart from one good fix the rest have been addressed and readressed with out good quality succession.

Outcome is still on going and are no longer intrested in addressing.

No serious faults with car when purchased. Just cosmetics which they said they would address and then started failing from day one.

There is no proof of any paperwork of the cars condition. Only paperwork to say what work needs to be carried out.

I have all emails, messages and paperwork since owning the car.

What do I want from this?

I want my car to be addressed. It's a nice looking car but the workmanship has let the car down along with my emotions. I feel I should sell the car because of all of this but I shouldn't have to go to that extreme. I just want Ford to accept they are in the wrong and just get everything sorted. Then I can have a clear mind in what I want to do. I have a heavily pregnant wife and the last thing I need is to be car-less.

If going to a small claims court if it does go that car, the fact I have enough evidence, the right things to say and clear aims which is just to get the car sorted and getting looking as it should then yes I am prepared to pay small claims court fees.

Ryan


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So it's all cosmetic, so technically the car is fit for purpose but is not as descsibed. We're the cosmetic issues picked up when you first viewed the car ? Was this documented in any shape or form ?

What I would do is go to 3 independent bodyshops and get quotes for repairing the cargo a suitable standard. Don't discuss the dealership with them, just say you have purchased the car and you want the areas tidying up.

What you might find is that at the end of the day it is a used car and you might find trading standards won't support you.

With regards to the small claims court it's not just the costs in issuing a court writ it's the costs if you lose. You might find they won't go that far and just pay up but they might also be well versed in this and no full well it won't get that far.

For me I would go along the lines of ...

FAO Dealer Principle

Following the purchase of my ford mondeo on dd/mm/yy registration number ab12cde I wish to bring to your attention a number of issues with the vehicle that despite numerous attempts still haven't resolved to me complete satisfaction. 

When I purchased the vehicle it was made clear to (the salesmans name) that I was happy to complete the purchase providing (list defects) were corrected to my satisfaction. Despite numerous attempts the car still isn't to the standard I expect nore what I was promised prior to collection.

When attempting to repair the car further damage was inflicted on the car (photos provided) this was brought to the immediate attention of ( name of person) when collecting the car.

Despite my reassurances the car would be rectified to the level I expect this still hasn't been met, this has caused myself and pregnant girlfriend a great deal of stress not to mention the time and inconvienience in having to run around. Unfortunately following a recent visit to your dealership my frustrations got the better of me, following a request made to your service staff to to wash my car, the car was then washed against my wishes. For this I am dissapointed in myself, please accept my apologies for this incident.

I would like to give your dealership one last attempt to resolve all of the issues (state them again) however should this either be refused or not to my satisfaction then I shall reconsider my position and seek compensation by considering legal action. I have enclosed 3 quotes that I have obtained through independent bodyshops, it is Amy discretion as to which one I would choose to use, this will not be based on cost but on my confidence in the quality of the workmanship.

Should you wish to discuss this further please feel to contact me on xxxxx 

Yours sincerely ....

Send this private and confidential and by recorded delivery .... Or go with the one above


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm not sure why you are asking for things in writing rather than an email. Copies of Emails are permissible in court and are held in the same regards as a written letter.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't normally pay legal costs in small claims court...even if you loose.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I had a similarish issue few years ago bought a new car and paid for dealer to fit a sunroof, when I picked it up door was scratched, they fixed that and for some reason I never paid for sunroof at that time. The roof leaked they would do nothing so I didn't pay, they huffed and puffed threatened and took me to small claims. I counter claimed for the amount to replace the roof, they backed out day of hearing and agreed to pay my claim, so it cost them in the end. 
It is hassle but sometimes have to make a stand !


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

m4rkymark said:


> I'm not sure why you are asking for things in writing rather than an email. Copies of Emails are permissible in court and are held in the same regards as a written letter.


I just thought it would be more of a formal thing to do. but if emails are good enough then I'll stick with them. least there is traceability of those.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> So it's all cosmetic, so technically the car is fit for purpose but is not as descsibed. We're the cosmetic issues picked up when you first viewed the car ? Was this documented in any shape or form ?
> 
> What I would do is go to 3 independent bodyshops and get quotes for repairing the cargo a suitable standard. Don't discuss the dealership with them, just say you have purchased the car and you want the areas tidying up.
> 
> ...


Yes the car is fit for purpose but not as described when purchased one year ago.

Yes all issues were picked up the day I first saw the car before even taking it for a test drive.

As far as I am aware nothing was documented. But I'd imagine work sheets were created so jobs could be carried out.

Three independent places for repairs. Could I go to a different Ford main dealer. There is on in Bracknell and one in Guildford which i used before with no issues at all.

I have read your message and sounds very good. I go get hot headed quickly and it does get the better of me which why I'm trying to stay as calm as possible but I'm sure other people who are experiencing what I have been through would possibly be in similar state of mind.

So my next initial step is to go get some quotes. My alloys will be 350ish as that's how much the cost last time.

So really it would be my rear bumper skirting which ideally needs replacing so it's a better fit than trying to fetle the one that has had work before.

I had other work done in the passed with this car when I first got it which inhad to fight for. the grille clips were broken and they wouldn't replace it so they super glued it and now if I wanted to remove the grille for any reason I'll end up braking the bumper as well. I have photos of that so should I mention that also because it's bad work practices. Cutting corners rather than do it correctly.

I think I will combine your message with the one above and see if I can get it proof read and then send it. I'll do that if I get a reply from the email I sent requesting the information I said earlier.

Many thanks for your help. Much appreciated.

Ryan


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I would also point out assume everything your are commenting on and writing about is being written by Ford and the relevant garage.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep either written by or spoken from Ford.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I think I am fighting a loosing battle with this situation which is a shame for me but a delight to so,e of you who had a contribution to this.

I received a letter from ford as requested which was nice as I was beginning to wonder if I was actually going to get anything at all. Anyways this is what's written.










It also says at the bottom of the letter the franchise director has moved to another part of the company.

So what should I do. Shall I send that re written email to them and await?

Ryan


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Up to you mate, at the moment it looks like you're getting sod all. So it all depends if you want to take it further. Or if you think there's nothing else to lose then it may be worth a shot.

If you start down the official route i.e. trading standards etc it could add a bit of stress/hassle though, as I think they will stand firm and it's your word/opinion against their "investigation".


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

This is a second-hand car right?

To be perfectly blunt, it seems from an outsider's point of view that you are expecting a 100% blemish-free, as new vehicle, which will never happen.

Cosmetic issues they will help you with to a point, but they will do them to a basic level and perhaps not to the standards of someone such as yourself, who is expecting top-quality workmanship.

The alloys, you have no evidence that they've damaged. Sorry, but you don't, so unless you can provide some evidence that it was them (i.e condition report or similar) you have little hope unless they take a commercial decision (unlikely, seeing as they've banned you)

I think you need to speak to a lawyer to assess your realistic chances of getting anything further from them. To be perfectly frank; your e-mail/letter dialect, grammar and tone are poor, therefore you will not be taken seriously dealing with them yourself. 
Take your case to a lawyer and take their advice as to how realistic your chances are of getting your issues resolved. _Listen_ to their response.


----------

